# G&H Ennerdale Flake



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Ennerdale is the first G&H flake I smoked. The reviews, ranging from fear and disgust to love and adoration had driven me relentlessly into the Lakeland district. I had to find out for myself.

Let me say that I hated the smell of it. Just awful. Dreadlocks of tobacco matted into sheets, like the scalp of a Jamaican who'd used too much wretchedly perfumed pomade. Not that the tobacco itself was "greasy" or anything, far from it: it folded and stuffed or rubbed out perfectly. While the stench provides the perfect vehicle for nasty verbal waxing, I'll spare you that.

I never thought I'd like it. Not possible. Who could smoke such a thing and still say he was a real pipe smoker? The mere thought that this was G&H's most popular blend "by far" left me totally aghast. The world must be even more densely populated with depraved people than I ever dreamed -- until now. As Leslie Nielsen once said, slimed head to toe in fresh sewage, "IIIIIII L O V E it!" 

The way you wouldn't take the floozy you picked up on a drunken bender home to Mom, I'd never let this stuff in the vicinity of one of my Sasieni pipes, but in a cob it's harmless enough. One might need some hazardous waste containers to cellar it, but well worth the trouble.

Ennerdale has the familiar G&H characteristics, those of perfect burning qualities and correspondingly beautiful ash, no bite and copious quantities of smoke. The Hieronymus Bosch of tobacco, its "Garden of Delights" does contain a tobacco plant or two. You can barely smell the flowers because of the woman standing there who uses too much perfume, but if you keep on smoking, the tobacco will mask it and make it tolerable. Indeed, after your senses have been completely overburdened with Lakeland "essence", you start to ignore it completely and -- there it is! Tobacco! It tastes like (who would have ever suspected it) tobacco! 

I know, I know. There are some with allergies who would need an immediate ampule of epinephrine to survive the ambulance ride to the emergency room, others who would never suffer such a thing in their pristine smoking parlors, and others still who would lead pogroms against those who dare smoke it, but for those with a sense of adventure, Ennerdale can be a liberating experience.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Great review and I just had my first bowl of it today and You are spot on! I did like it but could not smoke it everyday.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL. Great review! You're right, if my allergies hadn't had me headed to the medicine cabinet, my review might have been different. You could actually taste tobacco. But alas, too much perfume makes me nuts!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> But alas, too much perfume makes me nuts!


I made the mistake of leaving the SEALED ziplock bag on my desk for two days. The computer room is just now airing out. Good thing I didn't leave it open or I'd have had to do a controlled burn in there to make it habitable again.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Great review and I just had my first bowl of it today and You are spot on! I did like it but could not smoke it everyday.


Probably best not to carry a pouchful in public, either.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Smells almost like a french Lady of the evening but of course I wouldn't now that....


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

How dare you call Her a greasy headed rastafarian!


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Great review. I have learned to really like Ennerdale Flake. It's not a blend I would smoke every day but rather an interesting and unique change of pace. The stuff is downright delicious and the tobaccos used are of the best quality. 
I also really like the tin note - matter of fact, every time I load up a bowlful I wish I could find a men's cologne that smells like Ennerdale!
Glen


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great review! 

I have to admit to being a Lakeland fan. The more I smoke them, the more I love them. Ennerdale is truly classic Lakeland. Definitely something everyone should try (but it does ghost so use a cob or other cheap pipe in case you don't like it, and be prepared to have to dedicate your pipe even after just one smoke). As a warning, don't order a bunch of Lakeland tobaccos online in the same shipment with other tobaccos. I now have some Stokkebye aromatics with a slight Lakeland addition to them (it is good, but not quite what I expect from my P.S. tobacco).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> As a warning, don't order a bunch of Lakeland tobaccos online in the same shipment with other tobaccos. I now have some Stokkebye aromatics with a slight Lakeland addition to them (it is good, but not quite what I expect from my P.S. tobacco).


Thanks, Jeff! And you got that right! I've warned people of this myself and sometimes wonder if the hint of Lakeland people have tasted in some blends where I don't may be a result of this or even the source putting them next to each other in the storeroom.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

BigG said:


> . . . I also really like the tin note - matter of fact, every time I load up a bowlful I wish I could find a men's cologne that smells like Ennerdale!
> Glen


< _bump_ >

I would think that Pinaud's _Lilac Vegetal_ comes very, very close.










Whether that's good or bad I'll let others decide.


----------

